# Tivo desktop to Roamio music playback error



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Anyone else getting a "server error" message when trying to play music on a Roamio from a PC via Tivo Desktop? Used to work 100% but ever since the latest Roamio software update, I can see the PC and select music files but when I press PLAY, it puts up an error stating that there was a "server error". The identical thing happens from three different PCs running Tivo Desktop.... two hardwired and one via WiFi (the Tivo itself is hardwired). 

I called Tivo support (that is an hour I'll never get back) and after the usual litany of rebooting the Tivo, rebooting PCs, reinstalling the Tivo Desktop, etc. the CSR told me (among other erroneous stuff) that Tivo does not support Tivo Desktop any more. When that didn't make me go away and when he could not offer any other workarounds to play PC based music on the Roamio, I was transferred to a supervisor. He said that there were no other reports of this issue and that he would escalate it so that Tivo "could see if there was a developing trend". I translate that as "depending on how many other people take the time to complain to Tivo, it may or may not get fixed because.... Tivo doesn't support Tivo Desktop any more so my one complaint won't cut it". I hope I'm wrong. 

Screwing up Wish List recordings with the switch to Rovi data was bad enough, but this inability to play music for me is a crucial key feature and one that was very much part of the buying decision. I am HIGHLY annoyed that Tivo keeps breaking stuff and drags their feet on solutions, all the while charging us the same price each month for less functionality than we bought. 

Paul
Tivo customer for 10+ years


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Those functions under "File" have been broken for months. Just try to connect to the TiVo servers. You can still use Desktop to copy programs back and forth from the TiVo and PC.

TiVo no longer supports Desktop. That part is true. Read about it here: Tivodesktop 2.8.3 "unable to link to your account"


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, I don't follow you. Steaming music from PC to Roamio was working 100% from multiple PCs on my LAN running Tivo Desktop until maybe a week ago. I use it frequently.

What do you mean by linking to my account? The CSR was telling me I had to "link to my account" but was unable to tell me exactly what that meant. I don't think I EVER linked Desktop to my Tivo account (if that is what you meant) and it worked for at least the past five years. Up until about a week ago. Coincident with the most recent Roamio software push.....

And it has nothing to do with Tivo Servers.... this is a PC to Roamio issue over the LAN as far as I know.

Paul

EDIT: Oh, I see the option to "link to my account". However that does not seem to apply to the non Plus version of Desktop, right? It does explain what the CSR was going on about though..... he kept telling me I should "link to my account" and to log into my account and look under FILES. When I repeatedly asked him to clarify he insisted I should be looking on the "My Account" page on Tivo.com. He finally gave up on that approach and that is when the rebooting and reinstalling began. Didn't occur to me he might be talking about an option in Tivo Desktop....


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I hadn't bothered to publish any music or photo folders on my new PC as we had long ago moved that content to our WHS server which uses pyTivo, but I just tested and it worked fine with the free TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 running on Windows 10 Home with a standard .mp3 file. This is with a Roamio Pro.

And you are right that you have to have a TiVo Desktop Plus license to link it to your account which isn't required to publish music or photos. Did you try rebooting the TiVo?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> Sorry, I don't follow you. Steaming music from PC to Roamio was working 100% from multiple PCs on my LAN running Tivo Desktop until maybe a week ago. I use it frequently.


Sorry, I thought you needed the same linkage for audio as video. So forget what I said (except the fact they don't support Desktop).

I received the same server error when I tried to play music that I put on my PC with WMP. But I've never tried it before.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> I hadn't bothered to publish any music or photo folders on my new PC as we had long ago moved that content to our WHS server which uses pyTivo, but I just tested and it worked fine with the free TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 running on Windows 10 Home with a standard .mp3 file. This is with a Roamio Pro.


What software is your Roamio Pro running? We are running 2.6.3.RC7-USA-6-846, which was (I think) just pushed a couple days ago. I know for sure it worked with the previous software version.



> And you are right that you have to have a TiVo Desktop Plus license to link it to your account which isn't required to publish music or photos. Did you try rebooting the TiVo?
> 
> Scott


Yes, I have rebooted everything.... Tivo and all three PCs. Again, the Roamio can SEE all three PCs as well as ALL published music. It can also select any music file on any of them. But I get an error when I press PLAY. This has ALWAYS worked and did so as recently as a week ago. Hence my suspicion that the latest software broke something. I would be very interested if it works for you on the same software my Roamio is running.

Paul


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pgoelz said:


> What software is your Roamio Pro running? We are running 2.6.3.RC7-USA-6-846, which was (I think) just pushed a couple days ago. I know for sure it worked with the previous software version.


I'm still running the prior version (2.6.1a.RC10). I assume you signed up for the priority page to get it or have they started general rollout already and ours just hasn't gotten it yet?

Sounds like something to report if it was indeed related to the update (and I hope it doesn't break music played via pyTivo!).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> What software is your Roamio Pro running? We are running 2.6.3.RC7-USA-6-846, which was (I think) just pushed a couple days ago. I know for sure it worked with the previous software version.
> 
> Yes, I have rebooted everything.... Tivo and all three PCs. Again, the Roamio can SEE all three PCs as well as ALL published music. It can also select any music file on any of them. But I get an error when I press PLAY. This has ALWAYS worked and did so as recently as a week ago. Hence my suspicion that the latest software broke something. I would be very interested if it works for you on the same software my Roamio is running.
> 
> Paul


Sorry Paul. I just went to my other Roamio with 20.6.1a and it had no problem with playing the same track. Seems they broke it with 20.6.3 and getting it fixed will not be easy. At least you found out quickly. And you did ask for the update. I never update both my Roamio boxes or Mini boxes. Now you see why.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Yes, understood. But I have to say it PI$$ES me off to no end that it takes them so long to fix stuff that they break and use us bleeding edge types to detect. 

Actually, the only reason I signed up for the priority update was in hopes that it would fix the broken wish list recording function. Since it did not, I am now screwed two ways. 

Fortunately, the music server machine is also connected to the TV so I can play the music files directly. Not as easy or convenient as using the Tivo, but possible. I use the function to play music files and practice playing along on the cello, so it is very convenient to have them accessible on the Tivo without changing any TV configuration.....

Paul


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a fix. JoeKustra is correct. Ira's 20 question AMA included an answer about PC transfer no longer being supported. It may have worked in the past .. but there is nothing in TiVo's current plan about making sure it stays working in the future.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Well, just for clarity.... I'm not looking for PC-to-Tivo TRANSFER. I'm looking to use the Tivo as a display device for music (as well as photos and videos) served from a PC. This function is well integrated into the Tivo and part of why I purchased it. I can't believe (well, I guess maybe I can) that Tivo would axe those functions without some sort of replacement. 

And while we're at it, I don't understand why Tivo would in essence abandon the PC platform in its entirety. Geez, we don't ALL use fruity tablets do we? I know I don't. But then I'm rarely the target demo these days. 

Paul


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

pgoelz said:


> Well, just for clarity.... I'm not looking for PC-to-Tivo TRANSFER. I'm looking to use the Tivo as a display device for music (as well as photos and videos) served from a PC. This function is well integrated into the Tivo and part of why I purchased it. I can't believe (well, I guess maybe I can) that Tivo would axe those functions without some sort of replacement.
> 
> And while we're at it, I don't understand why Tivo would in essence abandon the PC platform in its entirety. Geez, we don't ALL use fruity tablets do we? I know I don't. But then I'm rarely the target demo these days.
> 
> Paul


They didn't abandon streaming video, music or photos from PCs, they just switched to Plex instead of having their own software. What may go away at some point is the ability to off load video to PCs, which would be a real shame.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> They didn't abandon streaming video, music or photos from PCs, they just switched to Plex instead of having their own software. What may go away at some point is the ability to off load video to PCs, which would be a real shame.


Well.... I was about to post that I was a bit embarrassed after making all that fuss if they REPLACED Tivo Desktop functionality with Plex. Never mind that I asked MANY times during my stint with Tivo Support today if there was a REPLACEMENT for the functionality they lost by no longer supporting Tivo Desktop.

But then I actually tried Plex.

And I am not embarrassed at all. Plex has to be the worst implementation of a music server / player that I have EVER tried. I finally got the server set up and pointed to my music folder. Should have been simple but it wasn't because the EDIT icon for the music library doesn't appear until you hover over it. But OK, I got it done.

Then I tried to actually use Plex. What a stinker! First of all it takes forever for the app to start. Then, my music shows up as thumbnails that take up a LOT of space on the screen (as opposed to a text list) and scrolling through them is painfully slow (does this thing communicate through their server?). There doesn't seem to be a way to just get a text list, so I'm stuck with thumbnails. I have hundreds of tunes, so limiting me to maybe 10 thumbs per screenful is not gonna cut it.

OK, maybe I can search through my library. Well, yes. But the Plex app doesn't recognize all the slide remote keys. Like BACKSPACE. Really? No easy way to modify a search.

Once playing, I tried to back out to the tune list and couldn't figure out how to do that. Yes, the BACK button works. But the response was so slow that it wasn't immediately obvious that it had responded.

I'll try again after my music library is fully scanned and indexed. Maybe the response time will improve. But the screen layout sucks rocks.

Bottom line.... I don't see Plex as a replacement for Tivo Desktop at all.

Paul


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it is more of TiVo being able to offload that functionality to another company. To be honest, even when it was supported, TiVo Desktop was certainly a very low priority to them.

The Plex app on the TiVo is probably the worst of the Plex clients. Per Plex, it is due to the TiVo's limitations. Plex is a much better experience on the Roku, for example. Note the specific naming requirements Plex prefers for your library, however. More info at the Plex support pages.

Initially I didn't think I would like the graphical interface, but I've warmed to it. With filters and smaller horizontal icons, I find I can have more info on the screen than fixed-font text lists. If my guide issues can't be resolved and I end up dumping TiVo at the end of December, I'm thinking of moving to a Plex-based system with a dedicated server.

I think TiVo is warming to the graphical interface also - as Mavrik is rumored to have that design.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

pgoelz said:


> Plex has to be the worst implementation of a music server / player that I have EVER tried.


OK, I wrote the above last night when I was very frustrated with the whole media streaming thing on Tivo. This morning, cooler heads prevail...... and my opinion has not changed much.

With my media library fully indexed and the server PC idle, response is somewhat better but there are still VERY annoying quirks. Most annoying is the severe lag trying to back out of playing something. And searches are very klunky because the player does not recognize the slide remote backspace button. I did discover that it interprets the BACK button as a backspace, but with the slide open, that button is hard to reach.

I could go on but I won't.

I think it is inexcusable that the Tivo CSRs I talked to (two of them) yesterday said NOTHING about Plex when I asked them.... multiple times..... with a rising edge to my tone..... if there was a replacement for the functionality they were no longer supporting with the (now broken) Tivo Desktop. Sheesh!!!! I had no idea plex was a local media player or I would have tried it long ago.

Along the way, I noticed that the DLNA server in my router suddenly showed up in the list of music devices on the Tivo. That is new. So I played around with trying to get the Tivo to actually PLAY something on a USB stick plugged into the router. That would actually be a BETTER solution for me that Tivo Desktop because my PC "server" would not have to be running. No go. Basically the same issue as with Tivo Desktop.... the Tivo can see the music but it can't play it. And after a couple attempts to play it, it now can't even see it any more. FWIW, my laptop can see and play the music on the DLNA server, so it is not the router's issue.

Tivo, Tivo, Tivo.... GET WITH IT, OK! The Tivo experience USED TO BE one of those "it just works" things. But lately the many issues (blue spinning circles, response time lags, broken wish list recordings, broken media streaming from Tivo desktop, extremely long app load times) are combining with the fact that we PAY for this inconvenience each month to severely diminish the Tivo experience. I have to say that for the first time, I am starting to look at other DVR solutions.

Paul


----------



## kazak99 (Feb 10, 2015)

My Roamio is still on version 20.6.1a.RC10. I can play music from both of my computers (XP and Win10). I'll try again after I get the 20.6.3 update.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

I completely forgot about it - but pyTivo supports music also. I haven't used it for my music library -- I had only used it for podcasts of my local sports radio show -- so I'm not sure about functionality.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, I've used pyTivo for music streaming for years now until this update, now it's broken with the server error message too.

Sigh, another Tivo fail.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Could EVERYONE with the audio playback error from Tivo Desktop PLEASE call Tivo and report it? It is my strong suspicion that it is in no way sufficient for just one of us to report it. According to the CSR I spoke with yesterday, I was the first to report it and he escalated my report "so they could see if there was a developing trend". That translates (to me anyway) as "if you are the only one reporting it, we likely won't bother looking into it. Tivo, please tell me I'm wrong. I hope I am. 

Paul


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it conclusive that the Tivo update broke it? IIRC, I had some frustrations with music streaming way back when (i.e. it was working flawlessly and then stopped working) and eventually played with the server type in Tivo Desktop and fixed it. Some switches don't play nice with Tivo Desktop's way of serving music... Also, make sure they your firewall on your PC or your router has no settings blocking things.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hytekjosh said:


> Is it conclusive that the Tivo update broke it? IIRC, I had some frustrations with music streaming way back when (i.e. it was working flawlessly and then stopped working) and eventually played with the server type in Tivo Desktop and fixed it. Some switches don't play nice with Tivo Desktop's way of serving music... Also, make sure they your firewall on your PC or your router has no settings blocking things.


You can read post 8. Did you ask for 20.6.3?


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> You can read post 8. Did you ask for 20.6.3?


I read it but one or two people reporting issue is not conclusive in my opinion. If we get a couple more folks that got the new software, didn't change settings, routers, firewalls, switches, etc, and it stopped working for them and they can't change the server/settings to fix then its a bit more evidence.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hytekjosh said:


> I read it but one or two people reporting issue is not conclusive in my opinion. If we get a couple more folks that got the new software, didn't change settings, routers, firewalls, switches, etc, and it stopped working for them and they can't change the server/settings to fix then its a bit more evidence.


Put me down as not changing anything except the firmware. I didn't even know it was broken until I saw this thread. But one Roamio is on the first floor and one is on the second floor. So altitude could be a factor.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

It is conclusive as far as I am concerned. I know for a fact that it worked before the latest update and for many updates before that. I used it frequently. I also know that it has not worked even once since the latest update. I changed nothing. The Roamio can see the PC and can see and select all my music. It just throws an error when I actually try to PLAY something. It does the same thing if I serve up music from my router's server. 

It works with Plex, but after using Plex for a day or to I absolutely loathe the Tivo incarnation of it. Response time feels like it has to go out to a server in Australia every time I press a button. Some of the buttons (like backspace) aren't even implemented. And others (like the back button) only work when they feel like it. 

I would be happy to help troubleshoot but Tivo doesn't seem to want our help so all I can do is complain and wait. Not a good state of being for a customer who decides every month whether or not to keep paying for his broken DVR.

Paul


----------



## MBfromMI (Apr 13, 2004)

It's conclusive. Was using it right before on 20.6.1a.RC10 and worked fine. Just got updated to 20.6.3 rc7 and it immediately stopped working.

*edit* on a whim i tried pictures, they seem to work fine though ive never used them before. So just music is borked...


----------



## kazak99 (Feb 10, 2015)

kazak99 said:


> My Roamio is still on version 20.6.1a.RC10. I can play music from both of my computers (XP and Win10). I'll try again after I get the 20.6.3 update.


Just got the update to 20.6.3 - now I can't play music from my computers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I am hoping against hope that this is just a temporary glitch. Sadly, though, TiVo has a history of eliminating worthwhile features, something which I've never understood, rather than simply leaving them alone.

Dare I say it, file glitch reports with TiVo, people?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Played music yesterday. Got update last night. Won't play music today.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just got 20.6.3.RC7 on my Bolt, and contrary to what I've been reading, HMO music seems to work fine, at least with pyTivo as the server (I haven't tested TiVo Desktop). At first, the shares didn't show up at all, but once they did, the music played.

If it makes a difference, I use "force_ffmpeg = on" in the music shares (just to strip out the thumbnails).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Weird, it worked fine before this update with pyTivo and now doesn't. I'll have to add that flag and see. Relatively recent version of your code, from this year at least. Running from a Roamio Plus w/20.6.3 RC7.

Update: no worky, pyTivo is from 3/21/16 and ffmpeg is from May. You see the playback screen after hitting play on a song then it immediately goes to an error screen that says "a problem occurred while accessing the server".

Here's the pyTivo log, doesn't look like pyTivo gets to do anything before the Tivo bombs out.

```
INFO:pyTivo:Last modified: Mon Mar 21 18:52:00 2016
INFO:pyTivo:Python: 2.7.3
INFO:pyTivo:System: Windows-post2008Server-6.2.9200
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Scanning for TiVos...
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Announcing shares...
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Registering: Music
INFO:pyTivo.beacon:Registering: Videos
INFO:pyTivo:pyTivo is ready.
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.173 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.154 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.202 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.173 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Music&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=A920001906D9692 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Music&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=8480001903B0901 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.154 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Videos&ItemCount=0&SerialNum=8480001903B0901 HTTP/1.1" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.202 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:18] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.173 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:19] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:37] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Music&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,x-container%2Fplaylist,audio%2F*&SortOrder=Type,Title&ItemCount=0&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:37] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Music&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,x-container%2Fplaylist,audio%2F*&SortOrder=Type,Title&ItemCount=4&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.173 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:38] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2F&DoGenres=1 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:38] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Music%2FAaron%20Lewis%20-%20The%20Road%20(Deluxe%20Version)%20(2012)&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,x-container%2Fplaylist,audio%2F*&SortOrder=Type,Title&ItemCount=0&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:41] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Music%2FAaron%20Lewis%20-%20The%20Road%20(Deluxe%20Version)%20(2012)&Recurse=No&Filter=x-container%2Ffolder,x-container%2Fplaylist,audio%2F*&SortOrder=Type,Title&ItemCount=8&Details=Basic&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:41] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryItem&Url=%2FMusic%2FAaron%2520Lewis%2520-%2520The%2520Road%2520%2528Deluxe%2520Version%2529%2520%25282012%2529%2F01.%252075.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:43] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=Music%2FAaron%20Lewis%20-%20The%20Road%20(Deluxe%20Version)%20(2012)&Recurse=Yes&Filter=audio%2F*&SortOrder=Type,Title&AnchorItem=%2FMusic%2FAaron%2520Lewis%2520-%2520The%2520Road%2520%2528Deluxe%2520Version%2529%2520%25282012%2529%2F01.%252075.mp3&AnchorOffset=-1&ItemCount=1&Details=Optimal&Format=text%2Fxml HTTP/1.0" 200 -
INFO:pyTivo:192.168.1.211 [01/Dec/2016 17:32:43] "GET /TiVoConnect?Command=QueryItem&Url=%2FMusic%2FAaron%2520Lewis%2520-%2520The%2520Road%2520%2528Deluxe%2520Version%2529%2520%25282012%2529%2F01.%252075.mp3 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
```


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> Running from a Roamio Plus w/20.6.3 RC7.


I suppose it could be a Roamio / Bolt difference, although that seems unlikely. I'll keep an eye on my Roamio.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, I'm seeing it now on a Mini (Gen 1). And yeah, it never actually makes the request for the MP3. I'll see if I can discover anything more...

Edit: I can confirm that the problem also appears on my Roamio.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Somewhat related, this software also broke H.264 video in mp4 container for HME. mpeg2 still works fine, but H.264 no longer. The buffer loads but video never plays on the TiVo.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Just a reminder that that discussing this issue here probably doesn't contribute at all to convincing Tivo to FIX IT. So.... everyone who has the issue... PLEASE REPORT IT. 

Paul


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Just wondering, is 20.6.3 a general release, or did I accidentally register for early release? It seems TiVo breaks more than they fix each time, so no more early releases for me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> Just wondering, is 20.6.3 a general release, or did I accidentally register for early release? It seems TiVo breaks more than they fix each time, so no more early releases for me.


It's a general release now, including the Mini.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Shirley, you jest! They do a pre-release, we IMMEDIATELY report that they broke music playback and then THEY GO AHEAD AND RELEASE IT TO EVERYONE ELSE. I am dumbfounded  

Paul


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Why? This is nothing new for them and it's way worse now with Rovi.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

*Why? This is nothing new for them and it's way worse now with Rovi.
*
Doesn't mean I like it any better 

BTW, anyone else annoyed by the Ad Blocker nag box that now pops up every time I visit the site? If they don't knock that off pretty soon I am going to stop checking in here. I get it.... ads support them. But......

Paul


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pgoelz said:


> BTW, anyone else annoyed by the Ad Blocker nag box that now pops up every time I visit the site? If they don't knock that off pretty soon I am going to stop checking in here. I get it.... ads support them. But......


Not really, I find the support and content here too valuable and it's a good reminder that these sites can only exist with the support of the ads. Also a reminder, that I probably should just become a member as much as I've been on here lately. 

Scott


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Not really, I find the support and content here too valuable and it's a good reminder that these sites can only exist with the support of the ads. Also a reminder, that I probably should just become a member as much as I've been on here lately.
> 
> Scott





pgoelz said:


> *Why? This is nothing new for them and it's way worse now with Rovi.
> *
> Doesn't mean I like it any better
> 
> ...


I run add blockers also but keep another browser without them for sites like this that I want to support via the adds, however they have become so bad on this site that they lock up my browser for way to long trying to load the adds, so I am back to viewing it with an add blocker most of the time


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

pgoelz said:


> BTW, anyone else annoyed by the Ad Blocker nag box that now pops up every time I visit the site?


Hint: That nag box is not very difficult to block.


----------



## phiggins (Jun 10, 2013)

pgoelz said:


> Just a reminder that that discussing this issue here probably doesn't contribute at all to convincing Tivo to FIX IT. So.... everyone who has the issue... PLEASE REPORT IT.


I've got the same problem on my Roamio OTA. I tested it against both TiVo Desktop and pyTivo. And now I've reported it to TiVo Support.

There are also some folks reporting the problem at 20.6.3 update broken features | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

MBfromMI said:


> It's conclusive. Was using it right before on 20.6.1a.RC10 and worked fine. Just got updated to 20.6.3 rc7 and it immediately stopped working.
> 
> *edit* on a whim i tried pictures, they seem to work fine though ive never used them before. So just music is borked...


My experience also. Roamio Plus.


----------



## thehun (Feb 14, 2005)

I normally use pytivo but it ain't workin. Are there any alternatives besides PLEX? PLEX on TIVO is so kludgy. I gots to get my christmas music on.


----------



## RASsrq (Dec 9, 2016)

I have the same problem and it is provably in Tivo's software update to my Roamio Pro. I was using PyTivo and suddenly began getting the "server error" mentioned in the top post. On the Tivo, I could see the Music and Photos folders I published, could get a list of music albums, and even a list of tracks, but upon hitting Play I got the "server error" message. So I instead tried Tivo Desktop Plus, which I'd owned but stopped using when I found pyTivo, and the identical thing happens now with Tivo Desktop Plus. So Tivo clearly broke the software in the Roamio. After 3 calls to support I asked that they load into my Roamio Pro an older version of software. The rep said she'd put in the request but was doubtful they'd do that. [Interesting: they sell you the box so you own it but have no say in which software it will run.]

Like an earlier post, my decision to buy the TV instead of using some other DVR was heavily influenced by the ability provided by Tivo Desktop.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

There's a bazillion better ways to play music, don't need Tivo for that. But it is annoying that they broke the functionality.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> There's a bazillion better ways to play music, don't need Tivo for that. But it is annoying that they broke the functionality.


TiVo has broken a lot of stuff lately, some of it under duress because of the Rovi merger. The question is: Will they ever get it fixed? They proclaimed that TiVo would become the one box to do everything, but since then they've not only broken some functionality by accident, but some has also been removed deliberately (like downloading podcasts and some season pass capabilities). So in the end, will TiVo software engineers give us the broad new functionality that we want in a high-end DVR, or will industry lawyers and incompetent software maintenance keep crippling old functionality? Time will tell.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

OP here....

FWIW, I bought a Bolt the other day and was surprised to find that it plays music from Tivo Desktop just fine. Doesn't see the music on my router, though. 

Paul


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

pgoelz said:


> FWIW, I bought a Bolt the other day and was surprised to find that it plays music from Tivo Desktop just fine. Doesn't see the music on my router, though.


What software versionis is on your new Bolt? If it is just a couple days old, it may not have updated to the latest firmware yet. This functionality was broken recently, with the 20.6.3.RC7 software update.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

justen_m said:


> What software versionis is on your new Bolt? If it is just a couple days old, it may not have updated to the latest firmware yet. This functionality was broken recently, with the 20.6.3.RC7 software update.


Someone else reported that the Bolt had no problem playing music from pyTivo so the Bolt may not be affected by this bug (Roamio and Premiere only?).

Scott


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

> What software versionis is on your new Bolt? If it is just a couple days old, it may not have updated to the latest firmware yet. This functionality was broken recently, with the 20.6.3.RC7 software update.


Since going through guided setup on a new Tivo includes several connections to the mother ship, the software was updated and loaded during the first part of guided setup. It is currently running 20.6.3.RC7-USC-11-849.

Paul


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> Someone else reported that the Bolt had no problem playing music from pyTivo so the Bolt may not be affected by this bug (Roamio and Premiere only?).





pgoelz said:


> Since going through guided setup on a new Tivo includes several connections to the mother ship, the software was updated and loaded during the first part of guided setup. It is currently running 20.6.3.RC7-USC-11-849.


Good info. So it sounds like it doesn't affect the Bolt, and the Premiere has a workaround using the SD menus. That doesn't bode well for the Roamio -- it doesn't make me optimistic it'll be fixed. TiVo will just tell Roamio owners to use Plex. Plex works, but the UI isn't the greatest and the app is very slow to load.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

justen_m said:


> TiVo will just tell Roamio owners to use Plex. Plex works, but the UI isn't the greatest and the app is very slow to load.


That is putting it kindly  Plex on the Roamio is a horrid user experience. I tried Plex on the Bolt before I realized that regular Tivo Desktop streaming worked and with the faster processor on the Bolt it was (barely) tolerable.

Paul


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

justen_m said:


> Good info. So it sounds like it doesn't affect the Bolt, and the Premiere has a workaround using the SD menus. That doesn't bode well for the Roamio -- it doesn't make me optimistic it'll be fixed. TiVo will just tell Roamio owners to use Plex. Plex works, but the UI isn't the greatest and the app is very slow to load.


I have no problem with a Premiere and HD menus. I never use it for music, but I never use SD menus either.


----------



## arturod (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry, for posting here too, but I posted a separate thread regarding spotify: Spotify not working on Roamio since last update

However, since the update, multiple apps that I was using to play music on Tivo are no longer working. I can no longer use Tivo dekstop as all of you mentioned. Spotify has also stopped working. No sounds plays from it, progress bar just stays stuck. When I exit the app, it crashes the whole tivo system and also causes it to reboot. Was also using Radio auricle from the interwebs app and that program's sound output no longer works either. Clearly, the recent update did something to the way sound is outputed. I tried changing to PCM and nothing happens. Seems that all these problems are related? Of course, TIVO said the problem was with the spotify app and told me to contact them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

arturod said:


> Sorry, for posting here too, but I posted a separate thread regarding spotify: Spotify not working on Roamio since last update
> 
> However, since the update, multiple apps that I was using to play music on Tivo are no longer working. I can no longer use Tivo dekstop as all of you mentioned. Spotify has also stopped working. No sounds plays from it, progress bar just stays stuck. When I exit the app, it crashes the whole tivo system and also causes it to reboot. Was also using Radio auricle from the interwebs app and that program's sound output no longer works either. Clearly, the recent update did something to the way sound is outputed. I tried changing to PCM and nothing happens. Seems that all these problems are related? Of course, TIVO said the problem was with the spotify app and told me to contact them.


It's really a mystery since it still works on a Premiere running the same software.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

arturod said:


> Was also using Radio auricle from the interwebs app and that program's sound output no longer works either. Clearly, the recent update did something to the way sound is outputed. I tried changing to PCM and nothing happens. Seems that all these problems are related? Of course, TIVO said the problem was with the spotify app and told me to contact them.


Yeah, HME's ability to play MP3 audio is broken by the update. 
Radio Auricle doesn't show it, but the *TiVo gives a MP3 error of "PlayUrl failed (159)"* (you can see the error yourself if you use Archive On Demand to play an MP3 Audio selection - which used to work fine, too. The update also broke the ability for HME to play MP4 videos... Archive On Demand just gets gibberish instead of an error). 
I've encountered this PlayUrl error in the past and have chalked up to slightly-incompatible MP3 files (the MP3tune.com app had bad problems with this before they went under). Now everything gets this, so the update appears to have broken the ability to play any mp3 format through HME. I don't think Spotify is HME, so apparently this problem is a little larger than just Radio Auricle and Enter Webz (and TiVo Desktop).


----------



## StuSegal (Dec 28, 2016)

[QUOTE=". . . Tivo does not support Tivo Desktop any more.[/QUOTE]

I had the same miserable experience with Customer Service telling me bluntly, "We don't support it any more."

So I set up PLEX. And what I have found after months of using it is . . . PLEX works well for streaming home movies, etc., but it is AWFUL for streaming photos. Doesn't make a lot of sense, you would think if it handles video so well, it should be able to stream photos without a problem, but it is slow and glitchy.

Of course, we have very little choice. Seems we are now stuck with it.


----------



## Pseudotsuga (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm having the same issue on a Roamio Pro running 20.6.3.RC7 and Tivo Desktop 2.8.3 (using Tivo Beacon) on Win 7 64x. From the Roamio, I can browse and view photos stored on my PC just fine. I can browse my music, but get an error message when I attempt to play any songs ("An error occurred while accessing the server..."). Musiic and photos won't show at all if Tivo Desktop is set to Bonjour.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Surprise! Seems to be fixed with 20.7.1.RC2.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

I was crossing my fingers!

I signed up for priority on 2 devices, so I'll check my apps once I get it, but I'm especially curious if it fixed the broken mp4 videos, too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

davidblackledge said:


> I was crossing my fingers!
> 
> I signed up for priority on 2 devices, so I'll check my apps once I get it, but I'm especially curious if it fixed the broken mp4 videos, too.


If you mean the pushing of video back to the TiVo, no that's still not fixed. You still can't link to your TiVo account.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> If you mean the pushing of video back to the TiVo, no that's still not fixed. You still can't link to your TiVo account.


No, I mean HME streaming of Mp4 video formats. EnterWebz web pages and Archive On Demand support mpeg2 and mp4 streaming that worked fine, but since that previous update the mp4 videos just result in gibberish (mpeg2 works fine still).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

davidblackledge said:


> No, I mean HME streaming of Mp4 video formats. EnterWebz web pages and Archive On Demand support mpeg2 and mp4 streaming that worked fine, but since that previous update the mp4 videos just result in gibberish (mpeg2 works fine still).


 No, HME H.264 streaming was NOT fixed and probably never will be...


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Got the 20.7.1 update today and can again play my music through my Roamio Plus. Happy days!


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

cjgadd3 said:


> Got the 20.7.1 update today and can again play my music through my Roamio Plus. Happy days!


You know what? I just noticed today: my Roamio+ with 20.7.1.RC2.USA-6-848 works, too... but my Mini with 20.7.1.RC2.01-6-A93 DOES NOT work still! 
It still gets errors/no playback for any MP3's (pytivo music share, Radio Auricle, Archive On Demand). I have rebooted, etc. just to make sure, but no help.

Any other data points out there? 
What TiVo do you have that does or doesn't work with music shares or HME music playback?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

My Roamio+ with 20.7.1.RC2 is once again able to playback music stored on my PCs, published with pyTivo or TD.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

davidblackledge said:


> Any other data points out there?
> What TiVo do you have that does or doesn't work with music shares or HME music playback?


While my Roamio units work, I still get the database error on a Mini. I never checked before.


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

Recently I noticed 2 new items on the Apps menu - Music on ... & Photos on .... Photos were already published. I published music and attempted to an MP3. While I can drill down through the folder structure and select a song, a error displays when I click on the play button. This was reported earlier by another poster, but someone said it is fixed. I have a Roamio base 4-tuner model.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

It worked, then it broke, then it was fixed (see my post #68 above), then it was broke again (don't remember which release broke it again). Current status? Not working on the Roamio (it generates the error you show above), but it is working on the Bolt. With my Roamio and Bolt, anyway, both of which have software version 20.7.4.RC18.

TiVo doesn't appear to do any regression testing before rolling out code. Poor software engineering.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

justen_m said:


> It worked, then it broke, then it was fixed (see my post #68 above), then it was broke again (don't remember which release broke it again). Current status? Not working on the Roamio (it generates the error you show above), but it is working on the Bolt. With my Roamio and Bolt, anyway, both of which have software version 20.7.4.RC18.
> 
> TiVo doesn't appear to do any regression testing before rolling out code. Poor software engineering.


Yep, broken again on 20.7.2 and not fixed with the last 2 20.7.4 updates.  Again this is for Roamio's and a Premiere owner mentioned it also in another post. Our Bolt works correctly (all gen 3 UI).

Scott


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

This is the second Christmas in a row we've had no music.

"Bah Humbug" -- RiVo


----------



## msgtgumby (Aug 9, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Yep, broken again on 20.7.2 and not fixed with the last 2 20.7.4 updates.  Again this is for Roamio's and a Premiere owner mentioned it also in another post. Our Bolt works correctly (all gen 3 UI).
> 
> Scott


Yup, another one here. Can confirm both my Premiere's have the issue still. Tech support told me to force connect an update then reboot the tivo's twice. Did nothing to help


----------

